# Lemax v. Pumpkin Hollow collectibles



## Ween12amEternal (Apr 15, 2006)

Just wondering if anybody who has collected the Lemax collectible "Spooky Town" has ever bought &/or compared it to the Pumpkin Hollow brand knock-offs sold at Menards? 

Looking at each version, they are _very_ close, if not identical, and I was wondering if anyone else has checked them out for comparison. Obviously the Lemax is probably the more valuable (being the top-of-the-line brand), but I may just get a couple of knock-offs if they are the same quality. Anybody got any info?


----------



## MrsMyers666 (Oct 19, 2004)

I just asw these at Menards. They are cheaper of course and like you said look exactly like Spooky Town. The only way I will get them is if they are still there after Halloween and 50% off. 

I did see a couple things on display that didn't look like they were working as well as Spooky Town though


----------



## drunk_buzzard (Sep 9, 2003)

Hmmm, I haven't compared, but I'll have to take a look.

I know that last year Big Lots had a cheap knockoff, which was actually made by Lemax! I haven't found any yet this year, though.


----------



## malibuman (Oct 13, 2005)

I was at one of the Big Lots Friday and they had them. Did'nt see them there last year.


----------



## CatMean (Jul 5, 2004)

According to most ebay auctions: _Lemax makes the exact same Halloween display figurines, animated houses and display pieces and packages them either Spooky Town or Pumpkin Hollow_

And of course, new for last year, Lemax packages older houses and sells them discounted at Big Lots under the name "Spookside Estates"

Check out this old thread:

http://www.halloweenforum.com/showthread.php?t=52078&highlight=lots+spookytown


----------



## Jack Reaper (Nov 19, 2003)

Anyone ever see the Spooky Hallow collectibles that sold at Joann's?


----------



## Haunty (May 31, 2006)

They are the same. Bought the Pumpkin Hollow Gothic ruins. Opened the box (at the store) to make sure nothing was damaged during shipping. It's exactly the same as the one sold at Michaels crafts. 
I have seen the Spooky Hallow at Joann's, they are not as nice as the Lemax Houses. Walgreens also does a cheap ceramic haunted houses also.


----------



## themrs (Oct 30, 2003)

I am just this year thinking of buying a few. So are the one's at Michaels the most expensive?


----------



## Haunty (May 31, 2006)

Don't know how or what the going price is up in the twin cities.
But, down here in Southern MN, Menards is cheaper (if you don't have any Michaels coupons) for Lemax Pumpkin Hollow buildings, etc. Gothic ruins at Michaels is $40, $28 at Menards.


----------



## Ween12amEternal (Apr 15, 2006)

CatMean, thanks for the link! Guess I can price shop one versus another knowing they're basically the same, which is nice. Just bought the "Cooking Up a Ghoul" Lemax for $18.75 (25% off $24.99) at Micheal's; it was $21.xx at Menards. Micheal's was already sold out of "Gothic Ruins", so like Haunty, I grab one from Menards. Thanks for all your help guys!!


----------



## Rikki (Aug 14, 2006)

themrs said:


> I am just this year thinking of buying a few. So are the one's at Michaels the most expensive?


I'm not sure about the houses but I know that the accessories are cheaper at Garden Ridge. The 5 pack of tombstones is $1 cheaper at GR than it is at Michael's, along with a few others that I've checked on.


----------

